# Would a Hipshot bridge be able to replace an Ibanez Gibraltar?



## jeleopard (Feb 18, 2013)

Pretty much the title. 

My RGD7421's bridge is slowly but surely pissing me off (WAY too bulky, doesn't feel good) so would I just be able to take it off and replace it with a Hipshot?


----------



## Watty (Feb 18, 2013)

Pretty much...doubt it. IIRC, the Gibraltar is a fair amount "taller" than the Hipshot, and unless you want to modify the neck angle more than just a little bit, I don't think it'd work. Don't quote me on that as I talking out my ass, but it's an ass that's owned guitars with both bridges, so...

I can totally walk across two rivers....if nothing else.


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn.

Can anyone confirm/deny? If not a hipshot, any other recommendations for a bridge?


----------



## BrokenAvenger (Feb 18, 2013)

i'll take the ibanez bridge off your hands if you want to sell it to someone 
im in aus though


----------



## Walterson (Feb 18, 2013)

Watty said:


> Pretty much...doubt it. IIRC, the Gibraltar is a fair amount "taller" than the Hipshot, and unless you want to modify the neck angle more than just a little bit, I don't think it'd work.



What he said. And the string spacing may be different too...


----------



## skeels (Feb 18, 2013)

String spacing not so much an issue as floor height. 

You could skin the neck heel a hair to bring it level.

But you'll have four big holes to cover up.


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 18, 2013)

skeels said:


> String spacing not so much an issue as floor height.
> 
> You could skin the neck heel a hair to bring it level.
> 
> But you'll have four big holes to cover up.



:\ 

Is there another option?


----------



## skeels (Feb 18, 2013)

Grind the edge down?


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 18, 2013)

Knowing me, i'd break something >.>


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 18, 2013)

Not unless you're willing to put in a lot of time, money, or both.


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 18, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not unless you're willing to put in a lot of time, money, or both.



Not really.

Damn, oh well. Guess I'll live with the Gibraltar.


----------



## skeels (Feb 18, 2013)

A lot of people like the Gibraltar- myself included. It's not such a bad bridge really. 

It actually makes you mind your right hand position, which is commonly disregarded in favor of concentrating on the fretting hand. 

For palm muting, your hand belongs on the strings anyways, right? Not on the bridge itself. 

Course, I'm kind of a weirdo in that I play with the neck pickup primarily, so my right hand mutes in different positions from the bridge in order to get varying degrees of muted-ness. 

You got me thinking about grinding now, though.......


----------



## broj15 (Feb 18, 2013)

Since the hipshot won't be a direct replacement foe the Gibraltar then you could always sella yours for one w/ a floating bridge and then putting a block of wood behind the bridges block, thus making it a "hard tail". That's what I've done to my RGD.


----------



## warped (Feb 19, 2013)

Are there any bridges anyone thinks would be suitable to replace the Ibanez Gibraltar? Would a Schaller hannes work or are they too low profile as well? I've been thinking about doing the same thing as the OP too..


----------



## Walterson (Feb 19, 2013)

warped said:


> Would a Schaller hannes work or are they too low profile as well?



Max height Hannes: 13,8mm 

http://gitarrenstege.de/download/C1ffcfe16X12a3cbb07aeXY31a/TZ_GitarrenSteg_HannesSteg.pdf

Thats pretty much the same like the Hipshot Fixed bridge with the thicker floor:

http://www.hipshotproducts.com/files/all/6stg_fixed_dims.pdf


----------



## warped (Feb 19, 2013)

Walterson said:


> Max height Hannes: 13,8mm
> 
> http://gitarrenstege.de/download/C1ffcfe16X12a3cbb07aeXY31a/TZ_GitarrenSteg_HannesSteg.pdf
> 
> ...



Thanks! My Ibanez with Gibralter is at the guitar shop - so I can't measure string height at the bridge


----------

